# need fishing partners



## 04031940

I sold my Parker and got a smaller Hydra Sports 202 dual console. It is very seaworthy and my wife has already caught a front cover snapper on 'The Weekly Fisherman' [current addition] in the newer boat.

I am 68, active and love to fish, although I admit to slowing down a bit. I still play 4.0 tennis three times a week, so I am in reasonably good shape. 

A lot of times, I will see a flat sea prediction and I will not be able to find a fishing partner. I would expect to share costs and cleaning the boat and the fish. I probably shouldn't make runs out by myself. I have Sea Tow, a very solid little boat which rides like a much larger boat, and all the Coast Guard stuff including two Category I life jackets and an E Perb [sp].

I would love to have someone who can go out on short notice [when NOAA or someone says the seas will be flat]. I have numbers but could always use some additional ones. I enjoy bottom fishing or trolling and have caught three cobia, three wahoo and a bunch of snappers this year. I am a semi-retired federal judge and missed June since I was out in California working. 

I keep the boat on a slab behind my house in Gulf Shores and I fish out of Cotton Bayou usually. I have a boat and fish cleaning set up there. 

You can call me at 251-968-3970 or email me at [email protected]. 

Thanks.


----------



## xl883lo

> *04031940 (7/31/2008)*........ I am a semi-retired federal judge ........


A Federal Judge with the screen-name #04031940.......now that is funny!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

> *xl883lo (7/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *04031940 (7/31/2008)*........ I am a semi-retired federal judge ........
> 
> 
> 
> A Federal Judge with the screen-name #04031940.......now that is funny!!!!!
Click to expand...



Think thats his birthday, he's 68 and 04-03-1940


----------



## cuzmondo

Now that is one hell of an offer. I wish I lived closer and was retired or semi-retired and I would sure take you up on it. 

Mondays always seem to = slick calm

Saturdays = 50% chance thunder storms and 15 - 20 MPH winds. :banghead


----------



## naclh2oDave

If you were out of Pcola I'd be there anytime. If you post within a day or two ahead in the "need a ride/need a crew" you'll usually be able to find a pahdna.

I saw "Hooked up" cover, very nice snapper! Congrats to you and your wife. :clap


----------



## 04031940

Absolutely right! A smart guy!


----------



## 04031940

That number does sound like it belongs on a wanted poster, doesn't it?


----------



## Bay Ranger

PM sent


----------



## badazzchef

oops

PM SENT


----------



## CJF

I'd be glad to go with you and split costs. I'm semi retired myself. well actuall i'm laid off and can't find a job around here to save my life. i'm in gulf shores as well. let me know when. :letsparty

chris


----------



## 04031940

Ok. My email address is [email protected] and my phone number is 968-3970.


----------

